# Accutron Case Wrenches



## nitramsenoj (Sep 19, 2011)

A quick question. I have been looking for a case wrench to enable me to do "safe" battery changes on my collection of 218's.

Looking on ebay there appears to be three that may do the job originally manufactured by Bulova.

These are designated L, G and B.

Can anyone advise as to which of these would be best to pursue?

In addition, what are the differences between them?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

What I did was to find a friendly watch repairer and asked him to order the same kind that he used.

Its not what you know.


----------



## nitramsenoj (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you for your most helpfull response.

Bye bye Watch Forum.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Great response Martin! I'm always of the opinion that if the very first response to a question isn't exactly what I want, the best course of action is to throw my toys from the pram.

I have no idea what the letters stand for, I'm sure that Silverhawk would be able to give that information, but a three or four minute google-fest revealed that 'L' is the largest, and it would appear that 'G' is next size down, with 'B' being the smallest. I'm sure you already know this, however.

I have a Jaxa case-opener which works very well, and have used butterfly style openers in the past.

Regards

Richard


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

nitramsenoj said:


> A quick question. I have been looking for a case wrench to enable me to do "safe" battery changes on my collection of 218's.
> 
> Looking on ebay there appears to be three that may do the job originally manufactured by Bulova.
> 
> ...


Hi

I,ve pm'd you re a good purchase I had from Ebay.


----------



## nitramsenoj (Sep 19, 2011)

Please accept my apologies for being a new member wanting instant answers. Riichard, thank you.

I am new to the watch collecting fraternity and would appreciate any help, hence the wrenches question.

I have now got my toys back in the pram.

Kind regards

Jonesey

.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

No problems Martin, I've also picked up your dummy  (that was a joke, by the way)

As I said above I haven't got the definitive answer for you, but a member here called Silverhawk probably will, he is recognised as an authority on hummers and massively helpful. I don't think you can PM him at the moment due to your post count, but he has a web site (if you click on the electric watches banner at the top of this page it will take you there) and you should be able to contact him by mail from there. If you mention that you are a member here I'm sure he will be happy to help.

if you can't get in touch with him that way please let me know and I'll see if I can't make him aware of this thread.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

Out of curiosity I dug my 218 wrench out of a drawer in my bench and discovered it's marked..... 218.










Sorry I can't help with the letter markings.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Got a few Accutron tools myself but was waiting for the toys to be back in the pram before posting









The one you probably want is the L tool.....it does virtually all 214 / 218 / 219 / 224 cases.


----------

